# I Almost Lost All My P's



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

OK am a single father of one (son) he is 21 months old.... i have a 150 gal with 8 red's and 8 caribe's that range from 3.5" to 5".. i got them in june at 1.5" so they are doing great and my plants are also...so to the point here now...i had just madw breakfest for my son... why he was eating i started to do some bit of cleaning in the tank....when i had to go to the bathroom... so i went doen the hall to use it... i come back and m son was not eatting.. i asked him what he was doing... he said "ish drink some" i than looked at the tank an saw he had went an got the milk out the frig. and put it in the tank....i was like oh crap... i had to hurry up and drain the tank out befor they died...so i started that as i was pumping in new water....

i couldn't get mad cause it was my fault that i left the top off lus it was kinda cute he tried to give them a drink.... so i now know to make sure i tell him they dont need a drink evryother day just to make sure..lol lol lol....

OH and no lost and all are doing just fine.... and the tank seems back in order on all lev's and my plants are doing great with the new led lights and the cheap co2 thing i got from pets mart


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad they are all okay man. At least they will have strong bones! 

Who did you get your reds/cariba from?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ya they are good... i had to laugh after wards..

and i dont want to say because of my location...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its okay. I already know.

You should change your location though. We arn't supposed to condone the keeping of piranha in illegal states.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmm oh that is true.. good point...lol lol done... i just never cahnged it from when i joined the site..lol lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol









got any pics of them? I would like to see


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

no not yet i jsut got a new camera...i will work on getting some up soon...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Funny, someone in my area (Vancouver) had a sun dump coffee mate (powder coffee cream) in his fish tank not even a week ago while he was at work. All the fish lived but he's going threw the progress of doing small water changes every day or so to clean it out.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

My Ps prefer 1 cup of cream and 2 sugars.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a crazie storey.

Glad you're fish servived the ordeel!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> My Ps prefer 1 cup of cream and 2 sugars.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you think milk would harm fish?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

1rhom said:


> Do you think milk would harm fish?


I don't think so. I can't think of anything that would harm the fish. Unless there is preservatives or something in it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's all fun 'n' games 'til the milk sours...


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, it's all fun 'n' games 'til the milk sours...


Leave it to Pman for a wise crack!







good one.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well i was doing another water change the other day. an saw that two of the p's had a white eye... not sure if that has anything to do with what took place....now i have to get that fixed


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you test the water since the white eyes came up?


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats a pretty funny story. Glad it ended up okay. If anything they have stronger teeth now.


----------

